# Goswami Sample Exams



## structuraleit

Well I just finished Goswami Sample Exams (2 Morning and 1 Afternoon). What a rough ride!

The problems looks decent compare to the PPI Practice problems but more difficult compare to NCEES problems. I was wondering was it Goswami's intent to make the problems more difficult than the actual exam?


----------



## ptatohed

Where can these be purchased? I don't see them on Amazon. Thanks.


----------



## maximus808

Here's the link to his webpage. His contact info is on the bottom and he has a review course as well. Try emailing him and I believe you will need to send him payment via paypal. It was under $50 for two morning exams and one depth i believe. And it was worth it. Check it out.

http://www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/


----------



## ptatohed

maximus808 said:


> Here's the link to his webpage. His contact info is on the bottom and he has a review course as well. Try emailing him and I believe you will need to send him payment via paypal. It was under $50 for two morning exams and one depth i believe. And it was worth it. Check it out.
> http://www.eng.morgan.edu/~indral/



Thanks maxi. You are always so helpful. I did contact Dr. Goswami. He will be sending me a PayPal request for $35 (2 AM exams, 1 PM - Transpo exam, and solutions).

He also provided me errata for his All-In-One Book!


----------



## maximus808

That's great ptatohed! A week before the exam, he did a Q &amp; A session with students who wanted to participate online. It was really helpful. Hopefully he does again. Do you have the new ncees study books? How are those in comparison to the previous versions? Good luck studying, my advice for one month out.....don't stop doing problems  Do it until you can do them in your sleep. You'll be amazed how much it will help during the big day. It will be like second nature going through the problems.


----------



## structuraleit

maximus808 said:


> That's great ptatohed! A week before the exam, he did a Q &amp; A session with students who wanted to participate online. It was really helpful. Hopefully he does again. Do you have the new ncees study books? How are those in comparison to the previous versions? Good luck studying, my advice for one month out.....don't stop doing problems  Do it until you can do them in your sleep. You'll be amazed how much it will help during the big day. It will be like second nature going through the problems.


Maxi808, did you find Goswami's problem more difficult than the actual exam?

The new NCEES has about 20 new problems from the 2008 version. There was a couple of problems that was exactly the same as the 08 version and the version before that (i believe its the 2004 version.


----------



## roakley

Can you print out the PPI practice problems or they online only?

Thanks


----------



## roakley

Can you print out the PPI practice problems or they online only?

Thanks


----------



## maximus808

Which PPI practice problems are you referring too? I believe the Exam Cafe problems can be printed. As far as which exam is harder, I'd say some sections were tougher in Goswami's but some were tougher on the actual. The best thing you can do is prepare for the absolute worst. Which means even though people say that Lindeburg Sample Exams are harder and which they may be, you should try to master even the hardest of exams. You'll be flying through the real exam if you can ace the Lindeburg exams. But prepare for the worst, that is the best advice


----------



## ptatohed

roakley said:


> Can you print out the PPI practice problems or they online only?Thanks



I paid for and received a .pdf file.


----------



## lady_j

I emailed Dr. Goswami at [email protected] (the email listed on his website) and it appears to be down. It bounced back. :-(

Does anyone have any info on where I can purchase these exams?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NICKOLI

lady_j said:


> I emailed Dr. Goswami at [email protected] (the email listed on his website) and it appears to be down. It bounced back. :-(
> Does anyone have any info on where I can purchase these exams?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Same here- I would like to get the sample morning exams and the transo depth exam.


----------



## crogmobulon

I am in Dr. Goswami's review course, and I passed along that you are trying to contact him regarding the sample exams. He said that there have been some server problems at the university, and some emails aren't getting through.

That should be a valid email address. Just keep trying.


----------



## lady_j

croqmobulon - thankyou! And best of luck on the exam!

It worked! I emailed him again at [email protected] , and I got through.

For everyone else who is wondering - I sent him my request, along with my chosen Depth, and he sent me a paypal request for $35.00.

Looking forward to having these for the weekend - "fun" :-/


----------



## crogmobulon

lady_j said:


> croqmobulon - thankyou! And best of luck on the exam! It worked! I emailed him again at [email protected] , and I got through.
> 
> For everyone else who is wondering - I sent him my request, along with my chosen Depth, and he sent me a paypal request for $35.00.
> 
> Looking forward to having these for the weekend - "fun" :-/


Good luck to you too.

I signed up for the exam cafe today, and so far I think it will be helpful. You can run through timed sample exams for Breadth, PM-Structural, PM-Transportation &amp; PM-WR/Env. For some reason, they took off the PM-Geotech from the timed exam, but the questions are all still there to do un-timed.

I took a 40 question AM timed test, and finished it in about 2 hours. It randomly selects the questions from their library, and groups them by topic. You can pause any time and go back to it later if needed. It will give you a breakdown by topic of your % correct so you can ID weaknesses &amp; strengths. It also give the solutions if you want to see what went wrong.

It's always good to find more problems to work, and the timed format helps put things in perspective.


----------



## lady_j

I agree! One can never do 'too many' problems.

I received my exams from Goswami yesterday and I am so glad I have them! I took a quick look through one of the am (breath) exams and it looks like it's going to be valuable. I'm one of those types who gets confidence through doing problems, problems, problems so I'm glad to have the extra study material.

For anyone who is interested, you can purchase these exams by emailing Dr. Goswami at [email protected]


----------



## Lmbike

Dr Goswami has a new email address, see below

Indranil Goswami [[email protected]]


----------



## NICKOLI

Has anyone who bought the 2 sample breadth exams noticed that the some of the solutions provided do not explain where some of the numbers come from or leave out a step? (i.e. Problems 122 &amp; 126 on Sample Exam 1)


----------



## Firststate

All: Dr. Goswani is not longer selling the practice problems due to an agreement with his editors. Soon Mc-Graw-Hill will publish a book with the samples. So for the time being can anyone can spare a copy(course for a fee). Thanks


----------



## maximus808

Although I used his exams, I do not currently have the files anymore. Although they were helpful, you should try the NCEES practice problems. Those most resemble the exam type questions. His book is worth gold however. The All in One Guide + CERM, will be more than 50% of what you will need if you go through each book and understand where all the sections are and work out a majority of the exams especially your depth. Good luck guys.


----------



## dave389

Firststate said:


> All: Dr. Goswani is not longer selling the practice problems due to an agreement with his editors. Soon Mc-Graw-Hill will publish a book with the samples. So for the time being can anyone can spare a copy(course for a fee). Thanks



I bought his two morning exams and one for the afternoon construction. I would gladly sell them for a small fee.

[email protected]


----------



## dave389

dave389 said:


> Firststate said:
> 
> 
> 
> All: Dr. Goswani is not longer selling the practice problems due to an agreement with his editors. Soon Mc-Graw-Hill will publish a book with the samples. So for the time being can anyone can spare a copy(course for a fee). Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought his two morning exams and one for the afternoon construction. I would gladly sell them for a small fee.
> 
> [email protected]
Click to expand...


Items have been sold.


----------



## ptatohed

dave389 said:


> dave389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firststate said:
> 
> 
> 
> All: Dr. Goswani is not longer selling the practice problems due to an agreement with his editors. Soon Mc-Graw-Hill will publish a book with the samples. So for the time being can anyone can spare a copy(course for a fee). Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought his two morning exams and one for the afternoon construction. I would gladly sell them for a small fee.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Items have been sold.
Click to expand...

Sounds illegal to me. Goswami sent you an electronic .pdf file. I doubt you can simply print them and sell the prints.


----------



## dave389

Sounds illegal to me. Goswami sent you an electronic .pdf file. I doubt you can simply print them and sell the prints.


----------



## civilized_naah

dave389 said:


> I sold the pdf file. How is that different from selling a book?


If the copyright statement says it is for single use, then the honor system (and the law) restricts it to just that. It does not give you the right to re-sell. The law is a little murky on electronic media, but the 'right thing' is to abide by the copyright statement.


----------



## Guest

Baclofene Ou Aotal Laurgy Cialis suigue Hydrochlorothiazide Hypertension Renfrewshire object Cialis ribJaini Amoxicillin Clavulanate Rash


----------

